# Mallorn and cameras



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Here are the pics I promised, everyone! She's such a crazy bird...:nuts:

But I love her:










She's like, "Yeah, that's me! The crazy one in turquoise!" 









"Uh, mum, are you talking to me?"










"What. is. that. Oh. It's a feather."










So many feathers!










A little close up 










"Helooo down there! Is it nice?"










Well, there's the budgie film strip for the week  Hope you enjoyed, and thanks for keeping up with me and my mischievous Mallorn!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Mallorn is so beautiful love how she is curious with her feather's.. Indigo is scared of his feathers he goes nuts when there is one on his nose or beak etc. Your caption's are also very good to. Mallorn has the most cutest eyes..Have to ask what is the coloured things in her dish. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

LynandIndigo said:


> Mallorn is so beautiful love how she is curious with her feather's.. Indigo is scared of his feathers he goes nuts when there is one on his nose or beak etc. Your caption's are also very good to. Mallorn has the most cutest eyes..Have to ask what is the coloured things in her dish. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you so much! Tell Indi hi for us  I actually think sometimes Mally tries to eat her feathers :laughing:

She actually eats rainbow pellets! 
It's ZuPreem Fruity, and she loves those pellets with a passion. The color would be the only reason I wouldn't approve, but she won't touch other ones 
She even has color coded days of the week: Some days (usually Monday) is Orange Pellet Day, and she only eats the orange ones. Today was Red Pellet Day and yesterday was Yellow Pellet Day. 
I think Mally has a condition :nuts:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow that is totally cool. I have never seen those before that is why i asked.. When Indi is molting he chews the side of his feathers it looks cute.. I think he is molting now a little but he is talking in his cage right now.. I love your budgie.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Mally is a beautiful girl, she looks like my boy Turk. This is his picture.


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

Mallorn is lovely!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

What great pictures of Mallorn! I'm glad to see that she's looking better. I noticed in one of the pictures that she eats colored pellets. This might have caused the red dropping the other day.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your Mallorn, she's such a cutie and very photogenic as well!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What a pin up girl :budgie: She is lovely and very happy to have her picture taken, My guys either fly away or fly and land on the camera I never manage to get the right picture LOL.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Mallorn is such a pretty little girl. Love the photos and the captions. Keep them coming.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mallorn is absolutely beautiful!!

I particularly LOVE  the second picture of her.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cody said:


> Mally is a beautiful girl, she looks like my boy Turk. This is his picture.


 She does! He's gorgeous :budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

SusanBudgies said:


> Mallorn is lovely!





aluz said:


> It's great to see your Mallorn, she's such a cutie and very photogenic as well!


Thank you  


Pretty boy said:


> What a pin up girl :budgie: She is lovely and very happy to have her picture taken, My guys either fly away or fly and land on the camera I never manage to get the right picture LOL.


Haha! Mallorn used to be really scared and get really skinny and terrified, but I made up this game where I point it into my face for a second, and then her face, and then my face, and then I give the camera a kiss and she slowly has accustomed to it! She sort of is a pin up girl, and at this point I think she knows it...


jellyblue said:


> Mallorn is such a pretty little girl. Love the photos and the captions. Keep them coming.


Thanks so much, I'll try to post some every week! 


FaeryBee said:


> *Mallorn is absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> I particularly LOVE  the second picture of her.*


Thank you, Deb  I rather like the second one, too, she's looking around like "Yeah, everyone stare at me!"


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

PrincipePio said:


> What great pictures of Mallorn! I'm glad to see that she's looking better. I noticed in one of the pictures that she eats colored pellets. This might have caused the red dropping the other day.


Thank you! Hopefully you're right, it must have been red pellet day so her droppings were more red than normal


----------



## Alissa (Jan 22, 2015)

Beautiful color! Such a lovely little girl.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Thank you! Hopefully you're right, it must have been red pellet day so her droppings were more red than normal 

Click to expand...

I totally think that was the case. My budgies eat the Zupreem Fruity Pellets too and when they have an abundance of red ones the outcome looks much like the picture you posted in the other thread. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Alissa said:


> Beautiful color! Such a lovely little girl.


Thank you!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> I totally think that was the case. My budgies eat the Zupreem Fruity Pellets too and when they have an abundance of red ones the outcome looks much like the picture you posted in the other thread. *


Thank you so much


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, hey Lyn, Deb and Bethany? Mallorn decided that today was Orange Pellet Day. She's been eating orange pellets all day. Her poop is orange. Only orange pellets. I seriously think she's OCD.  :laughing:


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

That pretty girl doesn't seem to mind the camera! She is a doll.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

She certainly is very camera worthy...I will not get tired of seeing you post pic's of her....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

jrook said:


> That pretty girl doesn't seem to mind the camera! She is a doll.





Jonah said:


> She certainly is very camera worthy...I will not get tired of seeing you post pic's of her....


Thank you, guys! She certainly is quite the budgie model


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Mallorn is such a lovely little lady!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

nuxi said:


> Mallorn is such a lovely little lady!


Thank you from both of us  I think she probably knows she's pretty


----------

